

Java is Cool - neilellis
http://www.javais.cool/

======
dangerlibrary
[http://imgur.com/Vss2Jb5](http://imgur.com/Vss2Jb5)

Irony.

Ubuntu, Firefox 32.0

------
cbeach
I've been a Java developer all my working life. It's not cool.

------
jamesfisher
Java is not cool, and a be-lipsticked pig is not a woman.

------
cgore
No it isn't.

